# Toca Race Driver 3 Problem



## Dudi1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello TechSupportForum!



Problem:



I am trying to run TRD3 on Windows Vista, but unfortunately I stuck. I selected “Run as administrator”, but the game is still slow. I already updated DirectX, tried some other graphic card driver and to run in WinXP compatibility, but it seems it does not solve the problem. 

I tried to run the demo version too, but the problem is the same: when I run the game, a blue screen appears and some strange voice plays.

Screenshot: http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/7519/helpcd4.png



My PC specs:



Processor: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2,00 GHz

Memory/RAM: 2 GB

System: Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit (SP1)

Graphics card: NVidia GeForce 8400M GS



Thanks for reply,



David


----------



## Dudi1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is a part of my DxDiag:


----------



## Dudi1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Please somebody


----------



## Dudi1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pls help if u have HP Pavilion laptop running toca!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, it looks like we have no members who play this game on Vista.

Have you tried the official *Codemasters support forum* for TRD3?


From *Technical FAQs*:


> Problem: Problems are encountered when running the game under Windows Vista
> 
> Solution: This version of the game does not officially support Windows Vista, however if you do the following, you should be able to get the game to run:
> 
> ...


----------

